# amazing



## cyber (Dec 25, 2008)

type
=rand(200,12) and press enter in microsoft word and see what happens


----------



## mrintech (Dec 25, 2008)

The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog  Many Times


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 25, 2008)

This is what happens


----------



## trigger (Dec 25, 2008)

^^ it should be 'The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog.'
Where did you type it?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 25, 2008)

vishalgupta said:


> ^^ it should be 'The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog.'
> Where did you type it?



*jojo* is right..i also typed the same in a new blank document in word 2007..& i also get the same output.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 25, 2008)

Shite! That was epic! 
And this ain't a tutorial,it's an easter egg.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 26, 2008)

easter egg tutorial


----------



## cyber (Dec 26, 2008)

yes it is an easter egg


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 26, 2008)

This is NOT an easter egg. It is just some text used when you want to fill up some space with random text(if you don't care about the content). It's quite commonly used too! In MS Office 2007, some meaningful text replaces this "magical-sentence-with-all-alphabets". By the way, rename this thread to something meaningful, at the very least.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 26, 2008)

guys, put these instead and u'll get to know what it actually is
=rand(1,1) and 
=rand(1,2) and
=rand(2,1)

put them one by one and press enter.

I guess they've put it to test MS word while developing.


----------



## cyber (Dec 27, 2008)

well even microsoft does not know the answer


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 27, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> I guess they've put it to test MS word while developing.


Nope, read on!


cyber said:


> well even microsoft does not know the answer


What the hell in blazes??? Microsoft aint stupid! Microsoft PUT it there! That, AND the lorem(x) syntax.

I'll tell you guys the intended use. It is just used to insert some random words just to see what your selected or customized formatting will look like practically. Instead of trying the formatting out by typing the random text yourself, you may simply save time and input that syntax to check it out! Sheesh! The things people come up with these days!

Check this out:*weblogs.asp.net/chuckop/archive/2004/07/14/183611.aspx

Also, check this msdn blog page:*blogs.msdn.com/alspeirs/archive/2007/08/01/random-text-in-word-2007.aspx


----------



## mrintech (Dec 27, 2008)

*@cyber*

Why don't you give Site source about what you say? Ain't you a KID?


----------

